# Tire pressure for DH



## jmang (Aug 10, 2012)

What tire pressure do you run on?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

25psi for Maxxis Dh 2ply tires


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Depends


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

Too many variables to give you a direct answer.....Depends on your weight, riding style, terrain, tire/ tube setup, etc.........


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

25*25 tubeless ust. minions on 823's.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

True about the variables when setting up tire pressure. Trail conditions dictate my tire pressure changes. I run mine low. 17-22 lbs on my Kenda Nevegal stick e's. I weigh about 165 lbs and have never flatted a DH tire LOL. Smoothness is the key. Now, the XC/trail bike is a different story but I do things with that bike I shouldn't haha. Tire pressure on that bike is usually 22lbs give or take a pound or so. I run tubes with all my rides.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

by feel


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

I seem to pinchflat doing DH if I run much less than ~30psi. I run minion DHF/DHR 2.5s w/ tubes. I'm not even that friggin heavy (~160-170lbs)


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

I run 20lbs up front with nevagal 2.7 and run 25lbs out back with minion dhf 2.7 of course this is on wide DH rims. The more narrow the rims the more chance of pinch flat, so you'll have to up the psi...ralph


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

i run my tires hard, 40 psi,, if i go lower i seem to pinch flat, and thats with dual ply dh tyres to. im not very heavy either. 64kg. roughly 10 stone, think thats arround 140- 150 lbs, and i wouldnt say im an agressive rider either. im quite smooth. lol.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Heavy tubes with PSI between 22-27. Higher PSI if its drier, less its wet.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

28 psi, or lower it until you start pinch flatting, then go up 2 psi.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

*No flats, I always run tubeless.*

30 PSI in my Minions.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

220lbs
Knolly Podium w 888RC3Ti/CCDB Coil
DTSwiss 600's
Basic lift service trails - flow, berm, jump or tech rock and roots...
Front- Schwalbe DH 2ply Vertstar Muddy Mary 2.5 / Big Betty 2.4 @ 26-27lbs
Rear - Schwalbe DH 2ply Vertstar Big Betty 2.4 @ 29-30lbs

michael


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

1962 said:


> ...of course this is on wide DH rims. The more narrow the rims the more chance of pinch flat, so you'll have to up the psi...ralph


What width do you consider wide? I'm running dt 6.1d in the rear (32mm outer width) and can't seem to find much wider rims (not built wheels) that are meant for DH/FR.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I weigh about 220, and run Continentals Kaisers 2.5s 2 ply, wire bead (non-UST), without tubes, using Stans on DeeMax wheels at about 17 to 22 psi. Ive run 2.3 Butchers at about the same PSI.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

If I run anything lower than 30psi my tires roll in corners, bad. 
30f/35r, 99% of the time.


----------



## jmang (Aug 10, 2012)

Running on ITS edge 2.35. Tire says 30 - 60psi... Any issues running below 30psi?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

nope.
inflate to about 40 lbs - this seats the bead.
Drop pressure to what is required by your riding.
You can drop the pressure until you start to feel roll the tire over, or pinch - at this point add 2 lbs and try again.

Every tire has a sweetspot as far as a balance of grip and pedalability. With a bit of experimentation, you will be able to find this spot.
..and unless you are a clyde or a pro, most of us end up running the pressures below what is stated on the sidewall.

hth

micheal


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

monkei said:


> What width do you consider wide? I'm running dt 6.1d in the rear (32mm outer width) and can't seem to find much wider rims (not built wheels) that are meant for DH/FR.


...I build my own wheels and the reason being is a long time ago I stopped trusting shops to build my wheels, they would never hold up. as for the rims I have their atomlab DH rims and I'm pretty sure you can get rims wider than 32 mm but i've been outta the loop for a few years...ralph


----------

